# Shooting The Edge Of A Playing Card The Long Way



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

So, can we look forward to seeing you trying to cut cards at 10 meters next month???

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles it just does not do a thing for me. But perhaps a Fast Draw Shot.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool Darrell  You experimenting and attempting other target shooting you have not done before, such as this and also wing shooting where you hit object twice in the air and other kinds of shots. I've done test setup in my catchbox, and I can barely or almost *not* SEE matches or cards at some of the distances other's are trying. Lot's of adjusting & correcting needed (because target very difficult to see) until one feels it is on target.

I'm not doing match targets or cards (too advanced for me) but if I were, I would maybe try a contrasting color background so tiny targets easier to see & stands out more, and also shine a bright shop work light on the frikken micro-sized target! In the meantime, I will stay with more regular sized targets, that I can actually SEE!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ate right through the length of the card!

He's a card shark!!!!!!!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a good shot although you originally posted it over 2 years ago....


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Few years ago? Well ... being a forum member here for about six plus months & Dgui having lots of videos which I've not seen all of them, this is first time I've seen this one, so it's new to me!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> It's a good shot although you originally posted it over 2 years ago....


I sure did this 2 years ago if only I would have worked at it but this is such a dragg I just dont see this as practical perhaps with a different set up. This is so popular that im being left behind. A Fast Draw may be in line for this. If only you card cutters would go Fast Draw it would even things out. LOL.

Thanks for nothing Bill.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Few years ago? Well ... being a forum member here for about six plus months & Dgui having lots of videos which I've not seen all of them, this is first time I've seen this one, so it's new to me!


And as far as for lighting up a match I cant find a strik anywhere match anywheres.

See, if I can shoot a card the wrong way any fool can. Im laughing out loud.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> ZorroSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Few years ago? Well ... being a forum member here for about six plus months & Dgui having lots of videos which I've not seen all of them, this is first time I've seen this one, so it's new to me!
> ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good shot although you originally posted it over 2 years ago....
> ...


Hey, and you're welcome for nothing!

Ten feet away shooting at a card that's tightly clamped into a vise so that it will tear off with almost any shot that hits it even close to the center line.... yep, that's really something right there....

What was the point of reposting the same video you did a long time ago? You know back when you were trying to match what John and I were doing (then shortly after saying you don't "compete" after failing from slightly longer distances)....

Lest we all forget, I was the one who suggested and then showed how to do the Winchester '73 shot in the first place (shooting through a self thrown washer)... and then shortly afterwards I quit doing all aerial shooting like that because I noticed that it detracted from my overall mastery of what I consider the primary use of a slingshot... hitting small targets at longer distances.

After getting in the habit of shooting to quickly, I found that I was not able to consistently hit smaller targets at longer distances as well and it affected my hunting quite a bit... so I quit that mess.

AND now you're coming at it with the "tact" that shooting and mastering the ability to be consistent at hitting small targets at decent distances such as matches and cards is "not practical"... yet you yourself practice at mastering something that is TRULY impractical "fast draw" with a slingshot.

To me it's very easy to see the practicality of being extremely accurate when you are hunting or just to be able to "punch paper".... but somehow I fail to see the practicality of your "fast draw" shooting....

So... why don't you just explain to me how shooting very accurately is not practical... but endlessly practicing shooting at self thrown targets that are only a few feet away with a "fast draw" IS practical.. I'm sure your answer will be most illuminating!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You can work towards speed with accuracy. Bill I too desire accuracy or I would not shoot at all. But for those who would doubt you can have both here are a couple of vides that some may find interesting.

A half dollar hit twice mid air the first shot sent the coin 30 feet before hitting it again now to see this second hit you will have to go full screen and go frame by frame and you can hear the hit.






This video is a fast draw on a bean can at 100 feet.






Practical or not? Let the forum members decide for them self.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So your big claim to fame of the accuracy is an 8 second video where you took nobody knows how many takes before you got the shot done.... and one coin double hit that may or may not be up to 30 feet away on the second hit....

True hitting stuff in the air is a particular skill, but I find it tends to detract from my base skills.... now if you were able to "fast draw" hit three cans consecutively from 100 feet on an uncut unedited video... THAT would be something.... and your argument would be won!


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> So your big claim to fame of the accuracy is an 8 second video where you took nobody knows how many takes before you got the shot done.... and one coin double hit that may or may not be up to 30 feet away on the second hit....
> 
> True hitting stuff in the air is a particular skill, but I find it tends to detract from my base skills.... now if you were able to "fast draw" hit three cans consecutively from 100 feet on an uncut unedited video... THAT would be something.... and your argument would be won!


That's just bad manners. If you have nothing good to say don't. I am only typing this because I like watching dgui's videos with all their shortcomings. I'm no idiot and i still like them.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Bill, There is practicality if you look for it with the fast draw and speed re-shot. Spruce chicken hunting is my favorite game to hunt and I am truly trying to gain speed with my draw and also get a quick follow up shot. Also, from your videos I learned how to aim and shoot correctly as a beginner and my dad still uses the pocket predator that he got from you for hunting, you have a lot of impressive videos. I also watch a lot of dgui's vid's and like the quarter double shot in midair video he does things that I didn't think were even possible with a slingshot. like your 400 foot shot. my dad and I would walk down the street and point out things that were 400 feet away after watching that video. As with all slingshots the pickle fork does require practice and I am getting pretty decent with an opfs(I'll use it I shot a can from about 80 feet with it in front of my nephew, I lucked out and I did stop while I was ahead). You both are inspirational and both are legends. and like that commercial; "you both shoot great. and when you both shoot great you become legends, and when you both shoot great and become legends you have a dispute. and when you shoot great become legends and have a dispute you end up like 2pac and Biggie, Don't end up like 2pac and Biggie

by the way my first spruce chicken kill was with a marble, a head shot


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

don't end up like 2pac and biggie :rofl: :rofl:

I don't see any need for a slingshot shooting at 22 feet,

@ dgui you might find you have to aim once you shoot a little further.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

8mmslinger said:


> don't end up like 2pac and biggie :rofl: :rofl: I don't see any need for a slingshot shooting at 22 feet, @ dgui you might find you have to aim once you shoot a little further.


Nicholson makes excellent points and too bad we cant all be logical as he is and without competition and strife over nothing. 
Dgui pfshooter


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

8mmslinger said:


> I don't see any need for a slingshot shooting at 22 feet,
> 
> Of course many hunters would disagree AFAIK small game cannot be sent out to a desired distance like a sheep dog can your game might be 5,7,10 or even 20 meters far as a hunter one would be prepared for the shot at varying distances


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> Bill, There is practicality if you look for it with the fast draw and speed re-shot. Spruce chicken hunting is my favorite game to hunt and I am truly trying to gain speed with my draw and also get a quick follow up shot. Also, from your videos I learned how to aim and shoot correctly as a beginner and my dad still uses the pocket predator that he got from you for hunting, you have a lot of impressive videos. I also watch a lot of dgui's vid's and like the quarter double shot in midair video he does things that I didn't think were even possible with a slingshot. like your 400 foot shot. my dad and I would walk down the street and point out things that
> 
> were 400 feet away after watching that video. As with all slingshots the pickle fork does require practice and I am getting pretty decent with an opfs(I'll use it I shot a can from about 80 feet with it in front of my nephew, I lucked out and I did stop while I was ahead). You both are inspirational and both are legends. and like that commercial; "you both shoot great. and when you both shoot great you become legends, and when you both shoot great and become legends you have a dispute. and when you shoot great become legends and have a dispute you end up like 2pac and Biggie, Don't end up like 2pac and Biggie
> by the way my first spruce chicken kill was with a marble, a head shot


You sure got it right.
On pfshooter channel there are over 1000 videos to watch.
Thanks
Dgui

.


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

dgui said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, There is practicality if you look for it with the fast draw and speed re-shot. Spruce chicken hunting is my favorite game to hunt and I am truly trying to gain speed with my draw and also get a quick follow up shot. Also, from your videos I learned how to aim and shoot correctly as a beginner and my dad still uses the pocket predator that he got from you for hunting, you have a lot of impressive videos. I also watch a lot of dgui's vid's and like the quarter double shot in midair video he does things that I didn't think were even possible with a slingshot. like your 400 foot shot. my dad and I would walk down the street and point out things that
> ...


and out of them 1000 vids how many are at longer ranges ( 20/30 m) and unedited.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm a man that doesn't like to budge into other peoples buisness but I also think people should be aknowledged for their accomplishments. I hate to say it but every person has something in common with everybody. every man bleeds, we are all equal. not by physical standards but by Gods standards. If somebody does something great we all accomplish the same task because we are the human race. we all need somebody. to get to where we are at would not happen if another concious human being wern't there to help you get there. There is always somebody out there who is better than us who can run farther jump higher shoot better, or hold their breath longer but when we work together we can do anything and when one person can accomplish something we all can have faith and hope that we can do that same thing so that other people can exceed what we did and accomplish far greater things.And, at least you have a part in it because you threw in your two cents just like these two gentleman did. A house devided cannot stand, and that is the only reason I keep chiming in. I am not taking sides but I hope Bill and Dgui can work it out and the rest of us can accept the outcome


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> I'm a man that doesn't like to budge into other peoples buisness but I also think people should be aknowledged for their accomplishments. I hate to say it but every person has something in common with everybody. every man bleeds, we are all equal. not by physical standards but by Gods standards. If somebody does something great we all accomplish the same task because we are the human race. we all need somebody. to get to where we are at would not happen if another concious human being wern't there to help you get there. There is always somebody out there who is better than us who can run farther jump higher shoot better, or hold their breath longer but when we work together we can do anything and when one person can accomplish something we all can have faith and hope that we can do that same thing so that other people can exceed what we did and accomplish far greater things.And, at least you have a part in it because you threw in your two cents just like these two gentleman did. A house devided cannot stand, and that is the only reason I keep chiming in. I am not taking sides but I hope Bill and Dgui can work it out and the rest of us can accept the outcome


Blessed are the peace makers.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicholson and others... normally I just let Dgui's antics and little cuts at me and or others just pass with no response... but like the proverbial overloaded donkey, just one more straw is all it took so I am not going to let this one pass so easily.

"See, if I can shoot a card the wrong way any fool can. Im laughing out loud." is a direct insult aimed at the competitors of the upcoming card shooting contest... He is in point of fact calling card cutters fools and that basically anybody can do it.. it's not a challenge worthy of him.

So I'm merely pointing out that this happens to be a very old video made at a time when Dgui was trying to accomplish some of these challenge shots... and this particular shot he chose to repost was not a real card cut, it was a card tear... as it was tightly gripped in a vise, and this was discussed at that time. Now he searches the archives of his shooting to specifically pull this video up for the purpose of denigrating shooters whom I consider to be some of the best on earth.

Dgui likes to poke fun at "aimers" yet he's never shown that he can actually pull off the kind of accuracy and power that these guys do... Using an 8 second video of him shooting a can from around 100', after who knows how many cuts, to me is not a valid example of proof for his argument that his "instinctual" style is just as accurate if not more accurate than what the REAL best shooters are doing... where they are posting uncut, unedited continuous footage of shooting at stuff like matches from 10 meters and are able to not only hit those matches but actually light some as well.
Now with the upcoming next phase of the contests Dgui decides not enough attention is being paid to him, so he goes out of his way to try and denigrate the TRUE world Class shooting that these REAL competitors are and will be showing.

Therefore I did take it upon myself to answer this cut taken at the REAL best shooters... if it seems a little overboard and mean spirited... believe me when I tell you it's extremely tame compared to what I'd really like to say.

All that said... I honestly believe Dgui is the best short distance aerial shooter in the world and he is also the fastest draw and reloader I've ever seen, and there's much that can be learned from him about this stuff.... It's also my opinion that if he ever decided to go for a world record (most cans shot in a minute) he'd have no problem at all in accomplishing it.
BUT, Dgui has been stringing everybody along and dragging his feet literally for years now... and I'm just tired of the whole fake "I'm not good enough yet" BS... just another straw on a hot day.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I know is when someone asks me who's the greatest most accurate person with a slingshot I've ever seem one name comes up BILL HAYES !!! The Master.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a sad thread for me to read.

I agree completely with Nicholson, as both dgui and Bill Hays are very inspirational shooters and much can be learn from them. I would hope that neither is discouraged to further expand, honing their talents and let us learn from it.

I do feel that this has been brewing for quite a while, much longer than I've joined the forum, so it might be best just to leave it be, but, as Nicholson, I would hope both man can find peace and agree to disagree.



8mmslinger said:


> don't end up like 2pac and biggie :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I don't see any need for a slingshot shooting at 22 feet,
> 
> @ dgui you might find you have to aim once you shoot a little further.


well, I do.

I hate rats, and there's a lot of them very close to my house. I would love to be able to fast draw and kill them in a short distance, they are fast. The best option for me that I can see now is if I am able to do half of what dgui is doing with his PFS, fast draw, double tap, two ammo in a shot, etc. I don't have a PFS yet, but I will try my best to get one, duplicate dgui's setup and start practicing.

By the way, you just joined on the 28th of July, only have three posts, two of them here, one of them is on off topic thread. But on both posts here, it seems that you were here much much longer than I am. Suddenly you feel the need to sign up and post here? I don't think you're a new member, I don't think you're in the UK and I do think you are a coward.


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

Spectre said:


> This is a sad thread for me to read.
> 
> I agree completely with Nicholson, as both dgui and Bill Hays are very inspirational shooters and much can be learn from them. I would hope that neither is discouraged to further expand, honing their talents and let us learn from it.
> 
> ...


ok I hold my hands up, i shouldn't of said that as iv shot rabbits at that range before.

but making 1000 vids nearly all at close range makes me think he`s a one trick pony ,unable to shoot further but claims his is the best way.

what make you think my point is any less valid than yours? or should I chime back in when iv got 78 posts like you.

as for you calling me a liar and caward il let that fly for now


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

8mmslinger said:


> Spectre said:
> 
> 
> > This is a sad thread for me to read.
> ...


Good. At least we can agree on that. It IS useful.

Its a surprise for me that someone who joins a forum within a day knows about Bill Hays and dgui, I've never heard of them before. Admit that I lurked for months before signing in, but signing in to a forum with so much information to learn just to heat up a discussion between two respectful members?

As only Admin of the forum can see your IP address and know where you're actually from and that I'm sorry for hijacking the thread, I'll bow out for now.


----------

